
Learning Meaning in Natural Language Processing - julien_c
https://medium.com/huggingface/learning-meaning-in-natural-language-processing-the-semantics-mega-thread-9c0332dfe28e
======
asimov99
That's a fascinating thread! Too bad Twitter makes it so hard to read these
huge discussion afterwards, there should be a way to improve this UX.

